# Decreased folic acid levels in OCD and major depressive disorders



## Guest

Study shows that people with OCD had lower levels of folate and higher levels of homocysteine.

Lower levels of folate were also found in people with major depressive disorder.

Take a look at the link to read on the studies plus supplements you can take for anxiety 
http://www.lef.org/protocols/emotional_health/anxiety_01.htm


----------



## lil P nut

well thanks there lissaaaaa...i think im gonna head to wal mart tomorrow and bye me a load of vitamins..


----------



## Guest

mikanike23 said:


> well thanks there lissaaaaa...i think im gonna head to wal mart tomorrow and bye me a load of vitamins..


Awesome!! I am on a bunch myself..including folic acid..I am taking 1600mcg right now which is a pretty large dose. Folic acid is a B vitamin though, so you don't have to worry about overdoing it. Your body will use what it needs...which is probably a lot more than it normally needs due to the healing process!


----------



## foghat

Thanks for sharing that Lisa. After reading that, I thought back to a book I'd read called the Ultra Mind Solution. The author was big on folic acid, b12 and b6. I think he called it the sulfation train.
May I ask what other supplements you take regularly?
thanks
fog


----------



## Guest

foghat said:


> Thanks for sharing that Lisa. After reading that, I thought back to a book I'd read called the Ultra Mind Solution. The author was big on folic acid, b12 and b6. I think he called it the sulfation train.
> May I ask what other supplements you take regularly?
> thanks
> fog


Yes a lot of the B vitamins are important for the recycling and renewal of neurotransmitters in the brain. The amino acids are also important for this process. I also take:

magnesium with calcium + vit. D
cod liver oil
L-theanine and/or Stress X
probiotics
ALCAR
standard process PMG Neurotrophin
DMAE (irregularly)

I have major ear fullness and my naturopath thinks it is due to dairy toxins that accumulated there so I am on enzymes too

At night I take a Best Rest Formula by Pure Encapsulations and sometimes extra sublingual melatonin


----------



## TheStarter

Lisa32 said:


> Awesome!! I am on a bunch myself..including folic acid..I am taking 1600mcg right now which is a pretty large dose. Folic acid is a B vitamin though, so you don't have to worry about overdoing it. Your body will use what it needs...which is probably a lot more than it normally needs due to the healing process!


More B12 = low folic acid levels in blood
More Folic acid (Which is B11 or B9) = low B12 levels in blood.

taking a vitamin pill with both in them wont change levels.

just my 2 cents

Greets,
TheStarter


----------

